# PID Controller option - SMD-200A



## Watson (Mar 30, 2020)

So the control panel died, again, on my MES40.  
I soldered in new micro switches last time and saved it,  now it is just dead. 

I intend to use the Auber controllers due to the recommendation of the folks around here. 

I found this one....any one using it?






						Dual Probe PID Controller for Smoker, Oven [SMD-200B] - $79.99 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. Dual Probe PID Controller for Smoker, Oven [SMD-200B] - New Low Price! Product Update: (August 2022) A new version SMD-200B has superseded the older version SMD-200A. (January 2023) A new version SMD-200C is available upon inquiry. See notes below for details.   SMD-200...



					www.auberins.com


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi Watson, looks like (according to Auber website) this controller close by it's functionality to what I use -also Auber but different model WSD-1200GPH . It's not exactly the same though...


----------



## poacherjoe (Mar 30, 2020)

I have the same one pushok has and I am using it on a SmokinTex1460 . It works flawlessly  but it's 140 bucks


----------



## mosparky (Mar 30, 2020)

I thought seriously about it for mine. The thing to think about is how much it actually saves you. By the time you add a sensor, a SCR, powercord, recepticle and an enclosure for it, you've invested almost as much in that one as you will the more expensive plug and play models.
 Even if you are like me and have access to machineshop and alot of usable salvage parts to draw from, the $ difference isn't worth the time.


----------



## Watson (Apr 5, 2020)

I broke down and bought one of these:  https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=702

Anyone using one?


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2020)

I tore the MES down today and rewired it to work with the WSD-1500H.

I have not used it for real yet, but have used it a couple of times today to see how it reacts and works.

Short answer: It is awesome....but really awesome using the app.
Temp control is waaaaaaaaay better now.

Thanks to 

 tallbm
 for the link on the rewire job. 





						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Pretty quick to do.

Love this forum.  No way I take this path without everyone's help here.  Thanks!


----------



## tallbm (Apr 15, 2020)

Watson said:


> I tore the MES down today and rewired it to work with the WSD-1500H.
> 
> I have not used it for real yet, but have used it a couple of times today to see how it reacts and works.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that post was able to help!
There is one person who uses the wifi Auber PID and they seem to love the crap out of it hahaha.
Welcome to the world of the PID and everything you were missing.  Now you can smoke bacon, sausage, and any other precision necessary items!

Enjoy! :)


----------



## Watson (Apr 21, 2020)

I am using it for the first time today. Working from home is great!
I am cold smoking some bacon.  While the smoker is protected, the winds today are 310 @18 gusting to 26 knots.  Holding temp will be a challenge.

This PID controller is holding the smoker box at 90 degrees +/- 1 degree.  I am working in my office and checking the app to make sure all is good, what a nice tool to have.

I have an IP camera aimed at the smoke outlet and the image up in a window on my computer.  That way I can make sure the amazn tray doesn't flame out.  I can monitor the whole process from my office!

Quite happy with this set up.   Old MES box using nothing but the heating element....and waaaaay better than buying a new WiFi MES!


----------



## Watson (Apr 21, 2020)

You can really see the work the PID controller is doing because of the wind.  The green graph is the power application to try and hold the 90 degrees.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 21, 2020)

Hahaha I'm glad to see you are thoroughly enjoying your new WIFI Auber PID!
It is amazing the difference a PID can make.

Just don't get too cute and start trying to smoke while leaving the house.  At any point the wind can pick up or for some other reason your AMNPS pellets turn to flames and then you need to be around to handle the situation... if not then you might burn down the house.  

I've had way more pellet flame ups then I'd care to admit and my thermometer alarms alert me when the smoker gets over a certain temp so I just run out and handle the situation.  My mailbox mod is basically all 1 piece and with an oven mitt I can remove it and set it out on the patio on the concrete and manage the flame situation without interrupting the smoker.

Just be mindful of this information and know that you WILL get some flame-up situations at some point so be ready to handle it :)


----------



## Art209 (Jun 16, 2020)

Complete noob here, what model PID would people recommend. I've seen so many different ones on youtube videos ranging in really low cost to high cost PID controllers. Any recommendations? I have an old 1200 watt MES smoker and got lucky because mine has finally gone out and no digital control replacement part available any longer.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 16, 2020)

Art209 said:


> Complete noob here, what model PID would people recommend. I've seen so many different ones on youtube videos ranging in really low cost to high cost PID controllers. Any recommendations? I have an old 1200 watt MES smoker and got lucky because mine has finally gone out and no digital control replacement part available any longer.


Hi there and welcome!

This Auber plug and play PID controller would work well and cover the 1200watt element with no issues where a lesser model might be right at the threshold and with electronics u dont ever want to be right at the threshold of something:





						Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - $159.95 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - The WS-1510ELPM is a versatile temperature controller to have in your home. It can be used for various applications such as Sous Vide cooking, controlling an electric smoker, making yogurt, dough proofing, controlling the...



					www.auberins.com
				





This unit is plug and play... once you do a simple rewire of your smoker.  The rewire is basically cutting the ends off 4 wires, and splicing together the ends to make 2 wires.  This then makes the plug run heat directly to the heating element.  Pretty simple and a number of electrical or wiring novices can attest to it.

Let us know if this raises anymore questions for ya :)


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 17, 2020)

I’ve had my eye on that one for if/when I mod my PitBoss ... temp swings aren’t horrible for most cooks, but would be nice for low temp ones ... it’s a 1650w element, but think that fits under this one‘s current capacity.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 17, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> I’ve had my eye on that one for if/when I mod my PitBoss ... temp swings aren’t horrible for most cooks, but would be nice for low temp ones ... it’s a 1650w element, but think that fits under this one‘s current capacity.




Double check me here but I believe with your electrical support estimates u are supposed to always give a 10% margin of error since u cannot guarantee u get exactly what u calculate on paper.

This Auber's specs are 120v x 15a  = 1800watts.
Seems like that works on paper.   However if u apply the 10% margin of error practice you get:

1800watts - (1800watts x 10%)
-> 1800watts - 180watts

=1620watts  

So with the margin of error factored in this Auber unit is 30watts under power for your Pit Boss unit.  The following unit would handle the current but is way more expensive.





						PID Turn-key Controller for 120V/240V, TC Based, Up to 20A/4800W [WS-2000F-TC] - $259.50 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. PID Turn-key Controller for 120V/240V, TC Based, Up to 20A/4800W [WS-2000F-TC] - The WS-2000F-TC is a thermocouple based plug-n-play PID temperature controller with up to 20 Amps output capability. It can be used for a variety of applications, like powder coating oven...



					www.auberins.com
				




I wonder if Auber will work with you to meet your needs.  In reality if u took the WS-1510ELPM and used a beefier Solid State Relay (SSR) and upped the fuse and fuse holder to a 20amps you would be fine.
Heck there is only a $5 difference going from a 20A SSR to a 40A ssr on their site so its not like this is some crazy upgrade/change to be made.  Here is what the inside of their plug and play units look like so u see switching the SSR (in the middle) is not really rocket science:






They are pretty good on the phone when I have called them in the past so its worth reaching out to see what can be done


----------



## CanuckBob (Jun 26, 2020)

Would one of these PID units work with a big chief smoker? I guess it would turn the element off/on to control the temperature?


----------



## tallbm (Jun 26, 2020)

CanuckBob said:


> Would one of these PID units work with a big chief smoker? I guess it would turn the element off/on to control the temperature?



Hi there and welcome!

Yeah it would work with the Big Chief Smoker but it would be waaay overkill for a 450w 4amp element.
I don't know how the big chief manages holding a 165F element and smoker temp.  Maybe that is just as hot as that element can actually get.  If that's the case then the PID would not offer much help.

If the Big Chief has some sort of controller mechanism u can wire around then a PID controller would be the only control in the mix so u could punch in a set temp and provided the element can get that hot, hold that temp for the cubic footage of the smoker, and/or the smoker could physically handle the temps and not burn down,  then u could rock all kinds of temp ranges within region.

With my rewired MES i generally dont go over 275F cause that is its designed max temp.  I take it to 325F for short/fast poultry smokes that have skin on the meat but other than that scenario i keep it at a max of 275F because the insulation is probably not rated for more than 315-325F or so and i dont wanna burn up the insulation and burn down my machine.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## CanuckBob (Jun 26, 2020)

Down her in Mexico my big chief hits 225 from the factory. I installed some mods to increase the airflow and added a rheostat to the power cord to cut down on the power to the element. When the ambient temperature outside is 90f I guess it just runs too hot.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes for the Auber WS-1510ELPM PID controller.     I have two of them for both my MES40 and the Big Chief which now has a 1,000 watt element.


----------

